# 97 Pathfinder SE Cabin Air Filter



## Frogbutt (Aug 31, 2010)

I just recently purchased a 97 Pathfinder and is has some issues. The one issue that I'd like to solve is why I can't seem to get that 'Old Car' odor out of the car. I'm guessing the past owner(s) either smoked or transported some pretty smelly stuff. In any case, I've cleaned and shampooed the carpeting and seats, but the car still smells. I keep hearing about the Cabin Air Filter, but I'm not sure my car has one. I just got my hands on a manual and it didn't have any reference to the cabin air filter. I don't want to start taking parts off the car only to find out that what I'm looking for isn't there. Can anyone confirm that the 97 SE has the cabin filter and that it's located behind the glove box??? Thanks....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your vehicle does not have incabin filter... hit up some parts stores (Checker Pep boys etc) they make/sell a product to clean up the ac/heater duct work...
I have used it once (long time ago) and it does get rid of the odors..


----------



## Frogbutt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks... you saved me a bunch of time searching for something that's not even there...


----------

